# Buying UPS tomorrow, suggestions...



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

I am buying an UPS tomorrow as my D-Link is more or less dead after 4½ years service. Anyway APC will be the brand, but I have planned for 800VA, would that be enough with my config? I don't need 30 or 20 minutes backup, 5 mins will more than enough.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## d3p (Apr 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I am buying an UPS tomorrow as my D-Link is more or less dead after 4½ years service. Anyway APC will be the brand, but I have planned for 800VA, would that be enough with my config? I don't need 30 or 20 minutes backup, 5 mins will more than enough.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



As you have not mention the prices, i will list out all the models.

APC 600VA [5 mins backup] - 1800.00

APC 650VA [5<10 mins backup] - 2700.00

APC 800VA [15-20mins backup] - 3500.00

APC 1KVA [approx 30+ mins backup] - 5000.00

Numeric 800VA - 2500.00

Numeric 1KVA - 3500.00

As your requirements are pretty clear, IMO you should opt for min 800va of APC or Numeric. you will get approx 20mins under full load.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

Numeric? Are they better than APC? I want it for long run. and 20 mins is way more.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## d3p (Apr 5, 2011)

Nothings better than APC, but Numeric performs close.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, the difference is big, 1k for a 800VA UPS....hmm...I've to think....confused..


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 5, 2011)

microtek and luminous  are also  good one when compared to Numeric.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 5, 2011)

But whats ur budget??? And post ur full rig.


----------



## d3p (Apr 5, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But whats ur budget??? And post ur full rig.



Dude, his rig is mentioned in his signature itself.

*i7 950►SABERTOOTH►4GB RAM►GTX560►500GB HD►TX650*

Intel i7 950 LGA1366, Asus X58 Sabertooth Mobo, Corsair XMS3 2X2GB 1600C9, Asus GTX560 Ti or MSI GTX560Ti, 500GB HDD & Corsair TX650.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

I've planned to buy APC 800VA, goin out to buy one


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 5, 2011)

"ithehappy" can u suggest from were u r buying ie which shop and i am thinking of buying 1 kva model.
APC 1KVA [approx 30+ mins backup] - 5000.00
or 
Numeric 1KVA - 3500.00
1.5 k less is quite good can it hold my system for 5 mins.(my current ups shuts off when power fails.)
i also dont need much backup like 5 mins is ok.
Specs in signature.
8 case fans (5x 120,3x 230) + 4 high speed delta in future


----------



## d3p (Apr 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I've planned to buy APC 800VA, goin out to buy one



Just let me know the proper backup time with your existing Config, i want a very specific result.

All the best.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

Sure thing , but I was thinking if in future I upgrade to 580 or better card then will that 800VA be enough?


----------



## d3p (Apr 5, 2011)

all it depends on your PSU, not your GPU. If your PSU can handle a GTX580 [it can], then your UPS will give a backup of 15-20mins. If your select a 1000w PSU then it will give less backup time.


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Sure thing , but I was thinking if in future I upgrade to 580 or better card then will that 800VA be enough?



Just get a 1000VA APC. I use that.


----------



## d3p (Apr 5, 2011)

@ithehappy: IMO if you are planning to hit a 580 under your cabinet may be in a year or two, then plan properly & get 1KVA, otherwise 800 does the job.

If not then 1KVA is costs higher as well as will be more futureproof.


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 5, 2011)

lets buy together ithehappy maybe we will get a discount on the 1 kva model. let me know if u r interested.btw were do u live.(i live in behala)


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

@Arko, Oh man, idea was good, but I already purchased it and just returned home.

Purchased APC 1100VA, Price Rs.4200, Vedant as usual 
Now just tell me should I just plug it and charge for 6 hours or I have to do anything else? The Manual says I have to open battery cover and connect a black wire to -ve point, I opened it but there is no Black wire open, so did nothing. Now I am waiting to give that thing some charge, shall I go on? and my board is 5A, would that be a problem?
Thanks in advance.

Guys please reply


----------



## d3p (Apr 5, 2011)

its not a problem.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, now this seems to be a problem, I started charging at 5-30 pm, now it's 10-30, but the UPS is still cold, I mean shouldn't it get some hot after 5 hours of charge !


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> @Arko, Oh man, idea was good, but I already purchased it and just returned home.
> 
> Purchased APC 1100VA, Price Rs.4200, Vedant as usual
> Now just tell me should I just plug it and charge for 6 hours or I have to do anything else? The Manual says I have to open battery cover and connect a black wire to -ve point, I opened it but there is no Black wire open, so did nothing. Now I am waiting to give that thing some charge, shall I go on? and my board is 5A, would that be a problem?
> ...



I have the same APC. It comes with the battery not connected to the terminals. Remove the battery cover and pull out the battery. One terminal will be connected and one will not be. It will be a slip on socket type thing. Connect the terminal and slide the battery back in carefully. Close the cover. 

This is done so during travel it does not short circuit. Basically past 5 hours you have been charging a disconnected battery....!


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2011)

Like this

In my case it was the red wire.


----------



## d3p (Apr 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> OK, now this seems to be a problem, I started charging at 5-30 pm, now it's 10-30, but the UPS is still cold, I mean shouldn't it get some hot after 5 hours of charge !



Why are you expecting your UPS to get heated up after getting full charging ??

Its a notion. Just charge the ups for certain time duration as mentioned in the manual before using it.

Congrats BTW..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

Jeez, this Manual said a Black wire, crap...as soon as I touch that RED cable to that empty circuit at right it sparks, got scared, couldn't connect !!! Is it normal?


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Jeez, this Manual said a Black wire, crap...as soon as I touch that RED cable to that empty circuit at right it sparks, got scared, couldn't connect !!! Is it normal?



Yeah, it's normal. Manual is right but the units in India are with wrong wire detached.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

That SPARK is normal? Please tell me yes....


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> That SPARK is normal? Please tell me yes....



Even mine sparked, you are getting paranoid too much. Else return it and ask for another piece or let the shopkeeper do this for you with a negotiable charge (price).


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

OK. , actually I am scared not paranoid


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2011)

There is one not connected right and one empty terminal. Just connect them. Forget the spark.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

Yea, done.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2011)

What's the name of that software which comes with APC UPS and shows the Power consumption and other stuffs? I didn't get any CD !


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 7, 2011)

APC PowerChute


----------



## asingh (Apr 7, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> What's the name of that software which comes with APC UPS and shows the Power consumption and other stuffs? I didn't get any CD !



This version does not have this facility.


----------



## pegasus (Apr 7, 2011)

APC Back-UPS 1100, 230V, BS546A, without auto shutdown software, India
Is this the 1100VA one?

How much does this one cost?
*www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BR1000-IN

BTW, nice buy considering 1000VA or higher is rrecommended for rigs like yours as there has to be some room for future upgrades.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2011)

asingh said:


> This version does not have this facility.



Oh NO !


----------



## asingh (Apr 7, 2011)

^^
You have the black one or the white one from Pegasus's link..?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2011)

The Black one man, White one is not 1.1KVA.
If I install Powerchute won't it work?


----------



## asingh (Apr 7, 2011)

Black one cannot. How you expect to connect it to the computer...?

The one with Powerchute capability had a phone line type of connector that linked up the UPS unit to the PSU and enabled software monitoring and control.

I have the same UPS as you.


----------



## sam1 (May 2, 2011)

@ithehappy - i want to buy a new UPS tomorrow. howz the one u have running? can u provide the approx backup time under heavy load, like gaming?


----------



## sam1 (May 3, 2011)

got the APC 1100VA UPS finally!!!! running good so far. how much does the replacement battery cost? any ideas?


----------

